# RailKing 2-8-8-8-2 Triplex



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone help me please with some advice on how to remove the 'steaming Whistle' from it's setting in the top of the boiler.
This feature is new to the Triplex and therefore not a familier item on my other one-gauge Rail King engines.

I need to fill the reservoir underneath with smoke fluid for it to work, but it is on so tight that I fear I will break something if I try to force it.
The smoke stacks on the tender and locomotive work fine but I am also concerned that running the engine with no smoke fluid in this part may damage the heating element?
Have other owners had problems with pulling the whistle detail out.
The instruction book tells you to 'gently pull it out'!
Thanks someone.....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't believe it will PULL OUT!! Raymann who is an expert on these and has worked on mine and will agree with me I believe, what you want to do is just get you a hypodermic needle w/o the needle and get a plastic tip on it where the needle goes, available in pharmacy"s i believe, and then just put your smoke oil into the needle reservoir and inject it into the whistle smoke unit around the bottom of it where it will go down into smoke unit from there and walla you have filled the whistle smoke unit. Let me know if I can help you I can get on live with you with a little notice 15 minutes and show you physically how to do it or what I and Raymond Manley use. You, can also go to his webpage on his link and see it also. He is on here so just look up his posts here he has several with links to his page. About 15 drops should take care of it around the base of the whistle and let do into smoke unit from there!! Let me know The Regal

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - Mogulus Live Broadcast

Here is the link to raymanns page if all else fails give us a call!! after emailing and or in my "live" channel

Southern Pacific Daylight #4449
Raymann's site


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Right, The top of the whistle should come off by gently pulling straight up, if it doesn't try unscrewing ot counterclockwise as you might be one of the few that doesn't have a stripped whistle cover. 

Filling it is just like Regal says, with a syringe and it's a bit of a PIA. 

Don't run it for long with the whistle qued up as those little smoke units get very hot. I've heard of them melting.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a picture of my Triplex running today using MTH DCS Remote VERSION 2.21
Evrything thing worked except the 'Quillible Whistle' 
I now realize that it is never going to work because on page 11 in the operators manual it clearly states (DCS software 4.0 and higher only).
That means...back to the dealer who failed to ask me the question..How old is your present system?

Regarding the removal of the whistle from the locked up tight seating on top of the boiler, thank you for your helpful comments on this posting but I can confirm that NO WAY can this be removed. It really is that tight. I can however trickle smoke fluid down into the unit by carefully using a small plastic pipet and squeeze single drops in. It does go down into the unit.
HOWEVER, and this worries me. If I can't get the whistle out to fill, how can I blow into it to release any air locks? I have certainly had to use this method on the other two stacks. Don't go away folks, I need help here!
Please check out my video showing my engine running today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC2ySw_b4Vw

And here's the picture;










_I fixed your photo - Mod._


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

AGAIN GET IN TOUCH WITH RAYMANN, HE WILL BE ABLE TO HELP YOU POSSIBLY, AND HE MAY BE ABLE TO TELL YOU HOW TO DOWNLOAD THAT VERSION, OFF THE INTERNET INTO YOUR THROTTLE/REMOTE!! AND AGAIN YOU DON'T REMOVE ANYTHING JUST LIKE WE SAID AND YOU SAID TRICKLE IT DOWN THE PIPELET!! I'LL GIVE YOU THE LINK TO HIS SITE AND YOU EMAIL HIM YOU TWO CAN GET TOGETHER BY EMAIL OR MAYBE BY PHONE!! HE'S A BUSY GUY KEEP TRYING GO TO HIM FIRST BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING HE MAY BE ABLE TO HELP YOU AND SAVE YOU MONEY IN THE PROCESS, AND ALOT OF GRIEF TOO IN THE LONG RUN!! THE REGAL 

CLIK ON HIS SITE IN THE LINK ABOVE!!! 

P.S. NEAT VIDEO, AND I WISH I HAD YOUR LAYOUT THERE!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

P.S. JUST EMAILED RAY FOR YOU TO SEE IF HE WILL COME ON HERE IF HE CAN OR ISN'T TOO BUSY AND SEE IF HE CAN HELP YOU!! REGAL


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help here blueregal
I'm in the UK so I prefer email contact rather than phone
I don't mind an additional remote as I have two of my tracks for digital operation. At present I only have the one hand held
Trevor


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 14 Nov 2009 02:39 PM 
I don't believe it will PULL OUT!! Raymann who is an expert on these and has worked on mine and will agree with me I believe, what you want to do is just get you a hypodermic needle w/o the needle and get a plastic tip on it where the needle goes, available in pharmacy"s i believe, and then just put your smoke oil into the needle reservoir and inject it into the whistle smoke unit around the bottom of it where it will go down into smoke unit from there and walla you have filled the whistle smoke unit. Let me know if I can help you I can get on live with you with a little notice 15 minutes and show you physically how to do it or what I and Raymond Manley use. You, can also go to his webpage on his link and see it also. He is on here so just look up his posts here he has several with links to his page. About 15 drops should take care of it around the base of the whistle and let do into smoke unit from there!! Let me know The Regal


I have now spoken to Railking and you are absolutely correct
I have re-entered this topic on 'rolling stock' to get a better coverage as I believe that thier are other Triplex owners who may not have seen my original posting


----------

